# It all comes down to money....



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

He's walking away from his home and breaking up a family because of money. 

Yes, we've struggled our entire marriage. Neither one of us was good with money and we both made some bad decisions...or we procrastinated and didn't make any decision at all. We are both paying for it now with bad credit, no savings and a bleak financial future. I don't even know how we're going to afford to divorce. I'd be willing to sell everything, the house, what jewlery I have left, any possessions just to keep my marriage, but he wants none of it. He wants to walk away and start anew with no responsibilties. How is it so easy for some to toss it all out?


----------



## lovemygirls (Feb 26, 2012)

He's the one that wants to walk away and start anew?

I wouldn't fight him on this. I wouldn't beg him to stay. Don't push him to do anything. If you do, your intentions will be misconstrued to what he wants to see, not as they are.

Jewelry, possessions etc. Make an inventory and get ready to sell it.


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Yep, Love, he's already walked, 9 months ago, but as I see it and judging by our conversations it all stems from money...or lack of it. Just so sad.


----------

